

How to Convert HSV to RGB Color? - JothiS


======
JothiS
Thanks for your suggestions. It was very useful for me ? Also this is useful:
[https://www.easycalculation.com/colorconverter/hsv-to-rgb-
co...](https://www.easycalculation.com/colorconverter/hsv-to-rgb-
converter.php)

There were also some more conversions which was very useful for me.

Thank you guys.

------
flopp
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HSL_and_HSV#From_H](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HSL_and_HSV#From_H)

------
bob-situmorang
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17242144/javascript-
conve...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17242144/javascript-convert-hsb-
hsv-color-to-rgb-accurately)

